# Murray Eliminator Find



## Melli25

Not sure what this thing was worth but I made a trip to get another bike and ended up getting this one also. Looks like a Eliminator . Needs tubes to ride but in okay shape for its age.


----------



## PCHiggin

Yep, F1 Eliminator. I had a new one in ‘68 or ‘69. Could be a Western Flyer Buzz Bike,also made by Murray


----------



## TieDye

My hubby had one when he was a kid (he's 61 today) and his was purple.  Cool bike!
Deb


----------



## rfeagleye

Good find! It does look like an F-1 Murray Eliminator. The F-1 is for the F Series frame, single speed. Murray frames have serial numbers that will tell you which model they are, so if you find the serial number on the non-drive side rear dropout and post it, I think I can decode it for you.


----------



## Melli25

rfeagleye said:


> Good find! It does look like an F-1 Murray Eliminator. The F-1 is for the F Series frame, single speed. Murray frames have serial numbers that will tell you which model they are, so if you find the serial number on the non-drive side rear dropout and post it, I think I can decode it for you.


----------



## rfeagleye

I *think* because that one doesn't start with M and then a number, for a Murray badged bike, and doesn't start with WG, with would be a Hiawatha badged bike, that this may have been a JC Penney badged Murray Eliminator, possibly Swinger I. Someone will know more than I do and post it I'm sure.

What does the area where the head badge would have been look like? Is there a shadow from the badge there?


----------



## Melli25

No shadow sadly.


----------



## Melli25

If it isn’t a Murray is it more scarce ? That’s kinda neat!!


----------



## rfeagleye

I looked at the bike pictures again, and the grips may give the badge of the bike away. Those look like the Penneys grips with the P on them, do they have that logo on the top?


----------



## PCHiggin

It has the Murray stripe decals on the downtube and seattube. Check out this one. I had the twin to this back in the day.,,,,,http://www.nostalgic.net/1968-murray-f1-eliminator


----------



## Melli25

rfeagleye said:


> I looked at the bike pictures again, and the grips may give the badge of the bike away. Those look like the Penneys grips with the P on them, do they have that logo on the top?




grips were kinda nasty sticky but had that P!!!! 


So penny’s bike? Maybe?


----------



## Melli25

PCHiggin said:


> It has the Murray stripe decals on the downtube and seattube. Check out this one. I had the twin to this back in the day.,,,,,http://www.nostalgic.net/1968-murray-f1-eliminator






Beautiful bike!!


----------



## Tom Hand




----------



## Tom Hand

Here is one similar I cleaned up and restored back when I was helping the local bike charity.  It was an Otasco-sold version.  Can't recall where it went but we sold it on Ebay for a very fair price.


----------



## Nashman

TieDye said:


> My hubby had one when he was a kid (he's 61 today) and his was purple.  Cool bike!
> Deb



Happy Bday for your Hub.


----------



## GaspCamp

rfeagleye said:


> Good find! It does look like an F-1 Murray Eliminator. The F-1 is for the F Series frame, single speed. Murray frames have serial numbers that will tell you which model they are, so if you find the serial number on the non-drive side rear dropout and post it, I think I can decode it for you.


----------



## GaspCamp

Need help decoding serial number on this Eliminator, I just bought , it’s in rough condition, but I would like to bring it back to life. Any help would be appreciated,  Thanks


----------



## rfeagleye

The 5280 number is the model, that is the model number for a 5-Speed Eliminator. X71 is the designation for a special model. 

I can't make out the year, but the number after the M would be the year. Hope that helps!


----------



## Tom Hand

Gasp, I my have more images of the Cyclone III posted above and if so, I'd be glad to share them so you can see more details on what these looked like when new.  Might the bit to find them in old discs but I will look for you.


----------



## GaspCamp

rfeagleye said:


> The 5280 number is the model, that is the model number for a 5-Speed Eliminator. X71 is the designation for a special model.
> 
> I can't make out the year, but the number after the M would be the year. Hope that helps!



Thank you , really appreciate it


----------



## GaspCamp

Tom Hand said:


> Gasp, I my have more images of the Cyclone III posted above and if so, I'd be glad to share them so you can see more details on what these looked like when new.  Might the bit to find them in old discs but I will look for you.



Thank you,


----------



## Tom Hand

GASP, I found all the discs (i had not tossed yet) and unfortunately, the shots of the Eliminator are not on them. However, the one I posted is high resolution on my computer and I can get detailed shots from it that may help you. Sorry for getting your hopes up.
Tom Hand


----------

